# سؤال في تصنيع الصابون السائل



## fadiza17 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

في صناعة الصابون السائل نضيف الصودا السائلة الى السلفونك ولكن اذا كانت الصودا بشكل صلب كيف اذيبها بالماء ماهي النسب الصحيحة للصودا والماء 
ارجو الاجابة سريعا للاهمية:11::11::11:


----------



## moon_semon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ليكن انك تريد اذابة كيلو صودا قشور مثلا تضع 2 لتر ماء او 3 لتر ثم تضاف الصودا مع التقليب الجيد


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أتمنى وجود موضوعات جديدة
أيضا ان تكون الموضوعات الموجودة نتيجة تجربة أو مجال العمل وليست منقولة أو مأخوذة من كتب فقط لأن ذلك يكلفنى كثيرا. ولكن شكرا أيضا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## البلاتين (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأفضل استخدام الصودا السائلة بتركيز 48% .. 
مثلا لطن من الصابون السائل بها 30 كيلو جرام سلفونيك تحتاج الى 6-7 كيلو صودا سائلة بالتركيز المذكور ..

وموفقين جميعا بحول الله ..


----------



## smail1 (7 مايو 2011)

الف شكر بس عندي سؤال هل تستعمل السيليكات_سلكات الصوديوم و اين اجدها شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammad obaji (8 مايو 2011)

أنا حسب تجربتي بهالمجال بعادل كل كيلو سلفونيك ب 200 غ صودا قشور محلولة في لتر ماء


----------



## farouq dabag (9 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم 
اخي اضافة الصودة الى سلفونك هي لمعادلة الحامضية فلا يوثر كمية الماء وانما ماهي كمية الصودة التي تضيفها الى سلفونك


----------



## hosamelnaggar (11 مايو 2011)

الحقيقه انا فهمت من السؤال كيفيه تحديد كميه المياه اللازمه لازابه الصودا الحجر واحب ان اوضح ان هناك جدول يحدد تركيز الصودا والتي تقاس ايضا بالوميه وعلي اساس التركيز المطلوب يتم تحديد كميه المياه وعلي سبيل المثال عندما يكون التركيز 14 بوميه اي حوالي 10% تركيز يتم ازابه 10 كيلو صودا حجر في 100 كيلو مياه معني زلك تتوقف كميه المياه علي التركيز المطلوب مع مراعاه ان عمليه الازابه طارده للحراره وكزلك لايتم اضافه مياه بارده الي ساخنه حتي لايحدث فوران ويسبب اي اصابه ويراعي ارتداء مهمات safity اثناء عمليه الازابه
وشكرا
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## kmahmoud (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
للاجابه على السؤال يتم اضافة الصودا القشور فى اناء خارجى واذابتها فى الماء من 3 الى 4 لتر ثم يتم لتعادل بها


----------



## جمال بشر (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

